# Business Partnerships with unbelievers



## satz (Nov 20, 2005)

Is there any thing in scripture that would prohibit a chrisitan from entering into a business partnership with an unbeliever?

Assume that there was no necessary compromise of principle.

I know certain old writers (A W Pink if i am not wrong) thought that passages like 2 cor 6:14-17 condemned this.

Any thoughtS?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 20, 2005)

I would think that as long as the business is run in a principled manner and the believer acts in a winsome manner, it could actually be an opportunity to be a "living light" to the unbeliever.


----------



## Gregg (Nov 20, 2005)

There would be tremendous conflict in regards to stewardship (relating to the managing of the businesses assets). The believer would want to honor the Lord in regards to managing the money and running the company in an honest and God honoring way. 

The unbeliever would not have these same principles in mind. This would bring conflict. 

Partnerships in business are very hard to begin with. A business partnership with an unbeliever who does not share in a similar Christian faith would be "building on very shaky ground" indeed.


(BTW... I've had experience in this situation before, so my advice comes from my experience)








[Edited on 11-20-2005 by Gregg]


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree with Gregg. 

I think Paul's teaching on unequal yoking applies to more than just marriage. Deut. 22:10 refers to unequal yoking in the context of plowing a field. It seems straightforward to me that one should not enter into partnership with any unbeliever to accomplish a project with a long-term goal. By partnership, I mean any ownership interest in an enterprise in which you and another have to agree on values, indebtedness, direction, execution of plans and so forth. 

I think holding to this principle can provide even a greater witness than trying to join with a nonbeliever in attempting to bring him light. I am employed by a law firm. The partners of the firm discussed bringing me into their partnership. I told them I could not do so because of unequal yoking. At least one partner here is intrigued with this idea and wants to know more about my faith.

So, over lunch, I have been able to discuss openly man's total depravity and our only hope for salvation from God's righteous judgment, Lord Jesus Christ. 

He is not quite receptive, but he is also not hostile. God is sovereign.

Vic


----------

